# NEW Cub rear tires mounted on rims for $25 each



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

These are the 12" rims with the narrower tires used on older Cubs. How they can sell them for $25 is beyond me. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=t22x750-12B5


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey i like how the 'cub cadet' is on the tire.. like its the manufacturer.. maybe it is?? 


<img src=http://smallenginewarehouse.com/images/pics/tire23x105-12cub.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep all the Cubs have those tires.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Says for other tractors than Cub...

Product Number: t22x750-12B5 
Made For: Wheel Horse, Sears, Massey Ferguson 
Shipping Weight: 30 Pounds

Why they're cheap...

Condition: Scratch & Dent 

"Picture shown is not of the identical item"

??


----------

